# INFJ's not as rare as everyone thinks, and why I get upset with them.



## ENTrePenuer

Wrong.

INFJ's are probably the most aware of their fellow people and they work very hard to fit in, not because they want to but in a sense they have no choice. It's their method of survival.


----------



## ENTrePenuer

Ok, I read the rest of your rant, funny shit.

Yeah I couldn't deal with an INFJ dude, they are the girliest of girls so an INFJ guy would freak me out.


----------



## myjazz

True I work very hard to be self aware but not to fit in.
If you take a look around the INFJ forum it is also well known that many are unsure if they are an INFJ or not.
I will leave the subtle ignorant remark alone, for now.


----------



## calysco

> make prolonged dreamy eye contact


Can you describe this in more detail?


Also, you mentioned earlier in one of your comments that the thread topics have become lameass. According to one of my friends who has been lurking through forums all her life, the amount of members and visitations to forums increases during breaks since high school is out, etc. And so, because the amount of noobs increase, the amount of inane topics increase as well. 

Come back after summer is over and it should get better...although the threads on cognitive functions seems to be thriving...


(I just realized that all of the male INFJs i know irl think it's hilarious acting gay around their friends btw )


----------



## DJArendee

Oh no I hurt some feelings, I guess I'll erase my blog.

Did you read the part where 90% of my best friends are also INFJ?

edit: forgive me, I said that very loudly in my mind but never actually wrote it. But I think I did say something along the lines of "plenty of my best friends are"


----------



## vel

"People are just people" is Ni perspective. I was once listening to a mini-speech delivered by a guy who was INTJ (he knew nothing of it or of MBTI) that in summary was: you need to accept the reality, embrace it, study it, then using this knowledge build a strategy for the future. Little did he know that his view was consequence of his dominant function. Ni imparts a deep feeling of love and acceptance of reality on its bearer. This acceptance is something that I have noticed other people lack in comparison to INxJs.

If random girls were coming on to me I'd be a bit freaked out too o_0 ... In that last part it is mostly inferior ISTP Fe speaking: "eww, people are trying to bond with me, get off me!" lol. Hook those dudes up with some ISTP and ESTP and INTP girls and I'm sure they'll forget about you. It is just their reaction to Ti.


----------



## NotaPrettyGirl

I don't really see where it matters who you are. I'm an INFJ, but am not brooding over my life or trying to change. We are rare, strictly by number (only 2% of population, yes?) The last question I would ask is "What trait are you?". If I like you, I like you for who you are; labels are irrelevant.


----------



## DJArendee

Heh, let the record know that my feelings toward them have been a roller coaster, but as I understand them more I have less problems. Yeah my weak Fe definitely says "eww."

Right now my problem with INFJ women lies in the fact that they're too intense for me. Terrifying, they are.


----------



## Doom

Looking at this I was that way back in highschool and probably am to some degree. I wish I could do something about it but I'm seriously stumped.


----------



## Jwing24

woe is me? check, too often i admit

touchy - feely? you touch me, i dont want to talk to you. not sure where you get the touchy feely thing from. the only people i might give a hug to are my parents. thats it.


----------



## DJArendee

Woah, new realization.

Half of the INFJ's I was best friends with are ENFJ's that think they're introverts. One of them, I'm pretty sure is terrified of hanging around with ONLY ME because everytime I hang out with him, its with 3 of his other best friends, while the INFJ's I rarely see hanging out with anyone else.

And yes, for those claiming that one guy could be ENTP... the more I look into all the ENTP's I've known, the more similarities I notice.

But this one kid... he could be ISTP, ESTP, ENFJ, or INFJ. He's one of the 4 and I have no idea. Says he's introverted, really good at basketball, I've NEVER hung around him by himself, and when I mention the topic he avoids it, loud boisterous laughter, aero engineer, talks really fast, mannerisms look like he feels really awkward in public... he baffles me.

Wierd.


----------



## LivingProof

I have no idea why I read through this post but I did.

What I gathered from your in-depth ranting (as I assume that you went as deep as you could):
1) You don't have the intuition/intelligence required to be the utter typing master that you claimed to be;
2) Most of the people you personally attacked weren't in fact INFJs. INFJs don't tend to let their guards come down because some self-satisfied douche bag told a few tasteless jokes, much less "relentlessly try to be" your friend.


----------



## DJArendee

yeh you're right. One of them is ENTP, the other is ENFJ.


----------

